# Progamm in Excel schreiben



## q-cumber (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeine,

ich habe ein Frage. Ich möchte gerne ein Programm in Excel schreiben weiß aber überhaupt nicht wie. Folgendes Problem. Ich plane Laborgebäude und muss alle Medien wie Gas, Laboreinrichtungen in einer Liste erfassen. Zu Anfang hätte ich gerne eine Maske,in der das Programm mich abfragt wieviel Räume ich habe, welches Gas, welche Abzüge und und und. Zum schluss soll diese Abfrage in einer Liste erscheinen. Mit welchem Programm macht man dies und welche Bücher kann ich mir besorgen.

MFG Georg


----------



## Leola13 (3. Mai 2011)

Hai,

stellt sich als erstes die Frage ob Excel hier die richtige Wahl ist ?!
Mit VBA (in Excel integriert) sollte es gehen. Vielleicht reicht es ja auch aus eine "einfache" Tabelle mit Drop Down und / oder Eingaben zu erstellen.

Ein bißchen mehr Input wäre hilfreich.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## q-cumber (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wenn mir jemand erklärt wie ich hier eine Datei anhänge, dann versuche ich diese hochzuladen und es besser zu beschreiben.

Gruß Georg


----------



## Leola13 (3. Mai 2011)

HAi,

wenn du auf antworten klickst, musst du danach auf erweitert drücken und dann auf Anhänge verwalten. Es öffnet sich ein Fenster und du kannst die Datei auswählen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tombe (4. Mai 2011)

Man könnte für die Planung eine (oder mehrere) UserForms nehmen und dann die ermittelten Angaben in eine Tabelle eintragen.

Wie aber Leola13 schon geschrieben hat, mit etwas mehr "Input" wäre es einfacher einen Lösungsvorschlag zu machen.

Generell sollte es aber mit Excel und VBA schon möglich sein.


----------



## q-cumber (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe einmal die Datei angehängt. Diese Datei ist eine Energieanforderungsliste und beschreibt Medien und Geräte in einem Raum. Wenn man nun ein Gebäude plant kommen sehr viele Räume zusammen, die ich dann in Excel unten als Reiter anlege. Ich wollte einmal nachfragen, ob jemand eine Idee hat wie man diese Eingabe verbessern kann. Wie man sieht, muss man für jeden Raum die Anzahl der jeweiligen Medien eintragen. Hierbei entstehen bei 150 Räumen viele Fehler. Ich habe es einmal mit Drop Down Felder versucht, aber dann sind nicht alle Excel Blätter gleich, weil ja nicht in jedem Raum alle Felder gebraucht werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem ein wenig erläutern.


Gruß Georg


----------



## tombe (5. Mai 2011)

Also ich würde eine UserForm anlegen die sämtliche Merkmale enthält und wo man für jeden Raum die Ausstattung auswählen kann.

Hat man die Auswahl abgeschlossen, klickt man dann auf OK und der Raum/das Tabellenblatt wird angelegt.

Sind das da oben alle Optionen die es für einen Raum geben kann?


----------



## q-cumber (5. Mai 2011)

Bisher sind es alle Informationen. Es kann sein das die eine oder andere noch hinzukommt. Kannst du mir Bücher nennen oder kann ich einfach im Internet nach Userform suchen? Ist das eine VBA Anwendung?

Gruß Georg


----------



## tombe (5. Mai 2011)

Eine UserForm kannst du im VBA Editor von Excel selber erstellen.

Das ist dann ein Formular/ein Fenster auf das du verschiedene Steuerelemente (Textfelder, Optionsfelder, Checkboxen, usw.) machen kannst um den Raum "einzurichten".

Wenn es um Bücher geht, kannst du ja mal das Galileo Openbook für Excel 2007 nehmen.

Beschreib einfach noch besser wie die Planung aussehen soll/muss dann können wir dir hier auch beim Erstellen helfen.


----------



## q-cumber (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo zuerst eine andere Frage. Kann ich das Buch auch auf Excel 2010 anwenden? Wenn nicht gibt es ein vergleichbares Buch auch für 2010


----------



## tombe (5. Mai 2011)

Im Grunde kannst du das Buch auch für 2010 nehmen. Kann halt sein das Menünamen usw. nicht genau stimmen und es in 2010 schon wieder was gibt was in dem Buch nicht berücksichtigt wird.


----------

